# Shit Council Tax



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My council tax came for the new year. The increase from last year is 18%!! 

What the fuck are they doing these sad fuckers? Do I have to pay for all the war expenses now?

This is getting silly especially as the inflation is about 2.5%...how can they get away with this silly increases?

Anyone got higher percentage increase that this?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

There is a long and quite detailed answer to all of this - but at 1am I ain't about to embark on that journey.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Can I have the short version of it please?


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> My council tax came for the new year. The increase from last year is 18%!! Â
> 
> What the fuck are they doing these sad fuckers? Do I have to pay for all the war expenses now?
> 
> ...


Mineâ€™s more or less the same and will we see any difference? NO!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Mine's more or less the same and will we see any difference? NO!


Totally agree


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

20% increase around our way.

Including a 40% increase in police funding (via council tax) despite an admittance in the literature of less bobbies on the beat.

Gren


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Year we had 20% as well and considering they just cut our recycling collections, they dont give out free bin bags no more, they dont enforce any planning restrictions, the public transport system is laughable and every single piece of car parking around the centre is now pay and display (was all free) you gotta wonder what they are doing with all the money they are saving.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, mine doubled


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, a big fat 20% increase here as well 

Moley


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

14.8% on mine - now 1550.59.
And 44.6% increase for Thames Valley Police.

Don't blame the local Councils entirely though.
It's another of Gordon Fucking Scots Git Brown's stealth taxes - he reduces the grants Central Government give to Local authorities, keeping more money in the central pot to spend on Wars and MP Pensions - local authorities have to get more money from you and me. 
Local Authority needs 100m to run itself
Gordon gives them 50 last year - they need to raise 50 from you.
This year they need 110m - Gordon gives them 40 - they need 70 from you.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

sorry to depress you but mine went down by 5% ;D
Move to St albans area!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> sorry to depress you but mine went down by 5% ;D
> Move to St albans area!!


Yeah. They had that on the news and in the papers. You 'northerners' being subsidised by us poor buggers in London. 
Mine went up 100% but it's still only Â£600.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

St Albans in north? ??? ???

Phil how come you only pay Â£600?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> St Albans in north? ??? ???
> 
> Phil how come you only pay Â£600?


Because I live in Wandsworth.

St Albans isn't really in the north, but it's north of London. I used to live in Portsmouth, and everywhere was north (just about)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Â£600 - wtf do you live in?? A tent?? Here CT for me is over Â£1k and I ain't even in a mid range band house.
I still am not giving story of CT yet until I have a few beers later so I can rant and rave.... ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Â£600 - wtf do you live in?? A tent?? Here CT for me is over Â£1k and I ain't even in a mid range band house.
> I still am not giving story of CT yet until I have a few beers later so I can rant and rave.... ;D


2 bed flat. Well everything else is so expensive around here (including what the flat cost) there's got to be a reason to move here. Mind you, Lambeth (next borough) charges about 5 times as much. Or something.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yep ours has gone up 20% too .

Maybe Vlastan if you don't like it you should pitch up tent some where in a field or trade the TT in for a campavan LOL . I can just see you doing this heheheh !!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Lambeth is expensive because all the MPs go there to score their Charlie. Thats what makes it 'desirable'.

Oh and the Goose & Firkin Pub


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

UP NORTH !!!! i live in lancashire it's gone up 9% . only two people f**k Â£1750    ??? ???.but i do get TWO bin bags a week :'(


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Lambeth is expensive because all the MPs go there to score their Charlie. Thats what makes it 'desirable'.
> 
> Oh and the Goose & Firkin Pub


 ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I have no kids to burden the countries schools and national health service, have my own private pension and health insurance, live in a road with no pavements or street lighting, and the nearest town is 8 miles away. Â£1000 a year for the dustmen to come and take away 1 bin bags worth of rubbish a week is f*****g outrageous Â   Â 

The poll tax was much fairer. Trouble was, the anarchists highjacked the issue.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

If my boss ever gives me the "yeah but Scotland is cheap" excuse again for not giving me a payrise I am going to direct him to this forum. We live in an area where we have our own septic tank and our own water supply and our council tax is still in excess of Â£1.6k a year (rise of 15% this time).

We have a four bedroomed house with two of us living in it, not a fucking mansion!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> We have a four bedroomed house with two of us living in it, not a fucking mansion!!!


 [smiley=toff.gif]

(wondered what that smilie was for)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> [smiley=toff.gif]
> 
> (wondered what that smilie was for)


Ah maybe a rephrase is called for - especially as the missus is 5 months pregnant. You get my drift though!

By the way, your next TT - don't like the alloys. I considered them for a while until I saw them in person. That said, different strokes for different folks!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Ah maybe a rephrase is called for - especially as the missus is 5 months pregnant. You get my drift though!
> 
> By the way, your next TT - don't like the alloys. I considered them for a while until I saw them in person. That said, different strokes for different folks!


Aha...the secret council agents are aware that you are going to be 3 people at your home very soon, so they increased your council tax in order to pay for the birth!! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Can I have the short version of it please? Â


It's because they are cnuts. I got 15% extra too AND SHITTY NAPPIES on the pavement outside my house.

Apparantly most of it goes on education which is quite frankly amazing given the illierate thick little shits the system spits out who regularly vandalise my car for kicks.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Ah maybe a rephrase is called for - especially as the missus is 5 months pregnant. You get my drift though!
> 
> By the way, your next TT - don't like the alloys. I considered them for a while until I saw them in person. That said, different strokes for different folks!


Ah fair enough. I was just jealous because I'm crammed into Lodnon.

Well I don't like you wheels  Seriously though, there was a TT parked round the corner from my old place a couple of years back and I thought they were great. They look more retro IMO


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Apparently the extra 1% National Insurance which starts tomorrow is a major factor Â  Â Imagine how much that is gonna cost your council who is one of the biggest employers in your area!? Â :-X

Not that I'm defending the councils, but seeing as my missus is an auditor for our local one I have a bit of an insight into how things work! Â 

I doubt empolyees salaries have a lot to do with it - have you seen how much they get paid? Â Most barely get minimum wage.

I'm sure another great wedge of money for Mr Brown will be hidden somewhere in the rise... Â


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mines up 16% as well   

Only thing i've noticed is the bin men come round about 10 minutes earlier than pre tax rise.

My biggest gripe is why i only get a 25% discount for living on my own?  My council tax Â£1,350 before discount, so just over a grand with. If i live on my own, i should get a minimum of a 50% discount as the next level of occupying is 2 people living in the house.

Bastards, the lot of them


----------

